
I Spent Two Weeks Tracking a Secret Teen White Supremacist Messaging Group - rhema
https://www.buzzfeed.com/josephbernstein/white-supremacy-lmfao-lol?utm_term=.lqryY9Jb5
======
xkcd-sucks
tl;dr

>I was free to observe “White Pride World Wide,” where every day 50 mostly
anonymous teenage users, 50 mostly anonymous users claiming to be teenagers,
or most likely some combination thereof, gather in a rolling discussion of the
imperiled future of the white race, the nefarious influence of immigrants and
hot-blooded interlopers dating back to Romans in Celtic Ireland, and the
dangers posed by Jewish control of contemporary culture. They also discuss
selfie sticks, steel beams, and rare Pepes. It’s 2015, and they’re teenagers.

